# Mila avec iTools



## P-Nico (19 Février 2000)

je désire créer un nveau mail avec iTools mais est-il possible de lire mes futures mails 
depuis un autre ordi que le mien et ailleurs que chez moi avec un autre système (8 par exemple
ou un PC) où il faut obligatoirement un Mac sous système 9??

Merci


----------



## fred (20 Février 2000)

Il est possible de lire le mail sur un autre ordinateur car on peut dévier le mail Mac.com vers un autre compte. Je l'ai cela fonctionne bien.


----------

